# Exacta Mini Linker



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased an exacta mini linker, but it has no manual. I've looked on-line, but no luck. I did find a you tube video, but it is in Italian! LOL
It looks very similar to the Hague, so I might be able to follow those directions, but would appreciate if anyone has any advice, manual, or information to share. Thank you! Beve


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Exacta is an Italian machine. And it does work similar to Hague. Good luck. Not sure where you can get a manual.


----------



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks - I'll just have to play with it and figure it out :shock:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Just curious, where did you find your linker? I bought an Erika from EBay, love it but would really like to know where to find parts like a replacement hook. Could you take a photo of your hook as I think our machines operate the same but a Hague linker works differently. Sharron


----------



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

Sharron, I bought it on e-bay - I've been looking for a Hague for a long time, but they seem to be few and far between here in the states. So, I took my chances with this one - hope i don't regret it. I haven't received it yet, but will certainly take a picture of the hook and send it off to you.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

BeveP, if they are pretty close in how they operate I would be happy to get you some copies of my manual. I must admit it wasn't as helpful as a Utube video another KPer referred me to on using the Erika linker. When i tried linking just using the instruction in the manual I had quite a mess on my hands. Almost ruin the little sweater I was trying to link. DH talked me out of boxing it back up and returning it. Now many sweaters since I love it and finish things so I can "link" again! Sharron


----------



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the linker in and have put it together. It looks just like yours just in a different color. If you could share your manual, I would be very grateful. I will take a picture of the hook for you tonight, and post in this forum. Beve


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

BeveP, PM with an address and I will copy my manual. I really had trouble threading it and knowing exactly how to hold the thread till the linker is actually at the point of linking. But, getting past that, it has been a very nice tool.


----------



## LibbyG (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi BeveP and everyone, I took my Exacta Mini Linker out of my basement after at least 20 years. I also do not have the manual and I cannot disengage the point ring. I also do not know what kind of lubrication is needed - grease or oil. I cleaned off most of the old grease (it was very dark and gloppy) and it is still very sluggish but since it has metal and plastic gears, I know that certain oils will not work. Anything you learned will be very helpful. Did you ever find the instruction manual? Thanks loads. Libby G.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

LibbyG, I would be happy to share my manual with you- I'll make copies of mine. I have never oiled mine so have no experience there. Make sure your needle arm is fully back as that will keep the point ring from moving. PM your address if you want the manual copied. Sharron


----------



## LibbyG (Aug 18, 2015)

sharronaw, thanks so very very much!!! Should I send you my e-mail address or home address? Please let me know any costs that you incur. LibbyG


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I recommend that you practice on some test pieces. Sometimes the thread you use can cause problems.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Libby, plz send home address through PM. I have the copies ready, be warned their manual leaves much to be desired!


----------



## LibbyG (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Sharron, Thanks so very much for the offer. However, I didn't realize till I reread your posts that you have a different linker and the part I need (how to disengage the point ring)is not the same on yours. So far I can operate it but cannot turn the point ring freely. I will have to make do for now. Thanks again. Libby


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope you get it figured out. I find mine to be wonderful for some things, it works the best for sewing side seams together, shoulders I can do a nicer job myself, but putting the stitches on the prongs is tedious. Can you post a pic of your model? Sharron


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

There's a free download of the Hague Linker manual on Machine Knitting etc's site:

http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=Hague+linker+manual

If you just put *linker* in the little search window several things come up! Hmmm ... just looked on the 2nd page, didn't know Passap had a linker? Interesting. 

Marge


----------



## Bijou100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi. Do you still have you exacta linker and if so could I purchase a copy of your manual. Thank you. Rita


----------



## Bijou100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you. I looked on U-Tube and other sites. Will keep
looking. 
Thanks again Rita


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Bijou100, I would be happy to copy my manual off again for you if you need one. Sharron


----------

